# "Vet-Approved" Rawhide



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what these are exactly? 

I have someone telling me that they're much better than the rawhide found in regular pet stores but he can't seem to come up with any reasoning why other than "his vet says so"..


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

No rawhide is safe, IMO. That's one of those things that "vet approved" means nothing to me. Unless its not real rawhide and there is something something new out I'm not familiar with.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

naturalfeddogs said:


> No rawhide is safe, IMO. That's one of those things that "vet approved" means nothing to me. Unless its not real rawhide and there is something something new out I'm not familiar with.


That's the same thing I'm thinking. I was hoping someone could elaborate because apparently I'm just an awful person because I would say that I wouldn't buy something just because a vet recommends it. I don't suggest things to people without evidence to back up my advice. 

All I've gotten is "the vet says its okay" and "my dogs like it". :tsk:


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

_unoriginal said:


> All I've gotten is "the vet says its okay" and "my dogs like it". :tsk:


My old vet told me rawhide was okay, and my old dogs loved the stuff. (obviously i didn't know any better at 7 years old and the rest of my family aren't really up to date on dog nutrition, nor do they care to learn)

It would be great if there was rawhide that actually was better though, it would be a great time-waster!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

As a child I grew up with my parents giving our dogs all sorts of rawhides. How we never had any issues with them is beyond me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

naturalfeddogs said:


> As a child I grew up with my parents giving our dogs all sorts of rawhides. How we never had any issues with them is beyond me.


Probably because back then they were pure, now with the different processing going on to make things cheaper that could be the reason.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Kassandra said:


> My old vet told me rawhide was okay, and my old dogs loved the stuff. (obviously i didn't know any better at 7 years old and the rest of my family aren't really up to date on dog nutrition, nor do they care to learn)
> 
> It would be great if there was rawhide that actually was better though, it would be a great time-waster!


My current vet never told me that rawhide was bad until we had a blockage scare. Twice. 

I was told now that they break down differently so they're digestible. Still not telling me anything though. The Internet yielded nothing that I could find. I'll check again when I get home.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

naturalfeddogs said:


> As a child I grew up with my parents giving our dogs all sorts of rawhides. How we never had any issues with them is beyond me.


Well there are lots of things that some dogs are perfectly fine with that can cause issues with other dogs. I know people whose dogs have eaten chocolate and grapes for years without issues. Still not worth the risk to me though. We're rare ones I guess.


----------



## nordanes (Dec 5, 2010)

My friend is a vet and she warns people about raw hide all the time! Too risky!


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I just found this... Maybe THIS is what he's was talking about??! I still wouldn't feed it. 

Why No Rawhide?

I'll gladly stick to my all-natural, zero-processed (except cutting) deer antlers.


----------



## ziegenfarm (Dec 19, 2012)

raw bones----ones that don't splinter, are the best thing to give dogs in the way of treats. 
pjp


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

ziegenfarm said:


> raw bones----ones that don't splinter, are the best thing to give dogs in the way of treats.
> pjp


Thank you but that's not what the thread is about.


----------



## ziegenfarm (Dec 19, 2012)

okay, i'll rephrase it.......jmho, but raw bones are a better treat for the dogs than rawhide chews.
pjp


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

ziegenfarm said:


> okay, i'll rephrase it.......jmho, but raw bones are a better treat for the dogs than rawhide chews.
> 
> pjp


Agreed, but this isn't the raw forum, and it has nothing to do with the OP's question.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I think I may have found what this person was talking about!! 

They are called C.E.T. chews, they do sell them at the vet. They are beefhide, doesn't look like much of a chew though. My dogs would probably get through one in a minute. When I think of something labeled chew I want it to be a timekiller lol

C.E.T. chews

EDIT: link to actual website for the product


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I had a bag of those CET chews once, a few years ago. They had been donated to the group I fostered dogs for so I was given a bag. I remember that my dogs loved them, and my dogs aren't interested in regular rawhide. However, they definitely were not long lasting. It really was more like a chewy treat, not a long lasting thing to chew on. They might work better for little dogs, I don't know.


----------

